# [Review] Nitecore HC35 Headlamp ... 2.7K+TIR+21700+USB



## CivilGear (Apr 28, 2020)

Here arrives a new and next-gen addition to the Nitecore HC headlamp series, featuring not only their first 21700 headlamp, but it’s also got TIR! Link to product page: https://flashlight.nitecore.com/product/hc35
[h=1]Overview[/h]What stands out to me is the addition of the TIR lens which gives it a super smooth beam profile. This light also features one of my favorite UIs so that’s a plus. The main issue for me is that the larger cell takes more toll on the neck and takes time to get used to. Well, I also it came with a warmer color temperature.
[h=2]Quick Specs[/h]Note: the specs say they are tested with a 5,000mAh cell but the included cell is only 4000mAh so these numbers will be lower than shown.


[h=2]Features[/h]

[h=2]Included[/h]
HC35 light
Headband
Pocket clip
Lanyard
Manual
Warranty Card





















[h=2]Options[/h]This is the only option at this time. I hope there will be a warm tint available in the future.
[h=2]Price[/h]Current price is about $100 USD on amazon.
[h=1]Look & Feel[/h][h=2]Outside[/h]The look and feel are very similar to the previous HC30 and HC33 with smoother diamond knurling. The most obvious difference is the beaded TIR lens and the larger battery compartment. The headband is the new style that deputed with their UT32 and is quite different and has a perforated pattern and reflective stripes. Another note, the bevel ring is screwed on and I was able to remove by hand.
























































[h=2]Inside[/h]The cap is sized great and feels like it seals well. The anode has a plastic cover which only allows button top cells to make contact. There are 2 slots along the inside length of the battery compartment which is a really neat idea for preventing suction when taking the battery out.


























[h=2]Accessories[/h]Not much came with the light but nice there is a holster which can be attached 3 ways. I also noticed that the inside of the holster is slightly rubbery which should keep rain from soaking through.


























[h=1]Optics[/h][h=2]LED specs[/h]The light uses 4 x CREE XP-G3 S3.



[h=2]Beam Profile[/h]According to my tests, the light has a beam angle of *39° FWHM*. I measure the angle at 50% of the max output (this is called “Full Width Half Maximum” aka FWHM) as I feel this gives a better overall impression of the light. This is a very wide beam angle.






















[h=2]Tint[/h]The HC35 is on the left and is fairly cool compared to the the Nichia 21b in the NItecore MT06MD penlight on the right.






[h=2]Output Levels[/h]The mode spacing is very much tailored for closer range which I think is the right way to go for this light. There is a noticeable gap between 800 lumen HIGH and the full 2,700 lumen TURBO which some might prefer to have a step in between but I don’t mind.








[h=2]Outdoor Beamshots[/h] All the pictures below are taken with the light in TURBO.





















[h=1]Power[/h][h=2]Battery[/h]The light does come with it’s own button top 21700 cell with 4000 mAh capacity and 15A peak current. The light also come with an internal sleeve for use with 1×18650 and 2xCR123 or 2xRCR123; if you want to get to TURBO though the 18650 needs to have at least 8A current.






[h=2]Indicators[/h]To my surprise, there actually is an indicator under the power switch! The indicator used for battery check and charging. It is also bright enough to see during the day but not too bright and to light up a room in the dark.



[h=4]Cell Voltage[/h]You need to unscrew the tail cap a tad then tighten. The indicator will blink pause then blink again. For example for a voltage of 4.1, the indicator will blink 4 times, pause for 1.5 seconds, then blink one more time. Some times this check can be fidgety, generally you might need to unscrew and wait for 2 seconds before tightening.
[h=4]USB Charging[/h]When charging, the indicator will blink slowly. When charging is complete, the indicator will remain steady on.
[h=2]Charging[/h]For the included 4000mAh cell, it took about *2h 45m to charge* via the onboard USB charger and plugging directly to a USB 3.0 power supply on my computer. The manual says to expect about 3h 15m but that is for a larger 5000mAh cell. The light uses a mini USB plug to connect to the light. Note that the light cannot be turned on during charging.
[h=1]Performance[/h][h=2]Runtimes[/h]TURBO holds for a decent 7 minutes seconds and decreases to 67% about 310 min later; the final drop is at 2 hours from ~50% down to ~3%. I initially did a turbo reset but because it was later on in the runtime, the light did not recover due to lower power available. There is quite a sudden drop at the very end which doesn’t give the user much warning but the blinking indicator light should keep the user informed. 


[h=2]Temperature[/h]A max body temp of 120°F and out-the-front temp of 106°F was observed for starting in turbo with no resets and no fan cooling. The body temperature is pretty mild as the light drops output significantly to 30% and 20% soon after. 
[h=2]PWM Check[/h]There appears to be no significant PWM on any constant mode. 
[h=1]*User interface*[/h]The light uses a single stage electronic switch. The UI is one of my favorites from Nitecore, because you can set your level so fast with a bunch of single clicks starting at low and also have easy shortcut to mode memory. Depending on your use, the main con is that you cannot access strobe from the primary mode, but I don’t think many headlamp users need that option.


[h=1]Conclusions[/h][h=2]Highlights[/h]
Finally a TIR lens for the HC-series!
STILL love the UI
New clip on headmount is better vs old rubber o-ring style
 USB charging (also new for the L-shape H-series)
Comes with a cell
You can use any high current 18650 button-top!
Battery indicator (also new for the L-shape H-series)
[h=2]Comments[/h]
The 21700 cell is a bit too heavy for me
Would prefer warmer tint option
I think it’s time Nitecore should try the button placement on the side of the head instead of the very top (I really like Armytek’s button position for headlamps)
The 45min on TURBO is a bit miss leading because the average user cannot run the light without temperature regulation it should just say 30s/3h10m for turbo like Olight does for their super power lights.
[h=1]Purchase[/h]The current price for the light is about $100 USD.

[h=2]Notes[/h]Disclaimers:

CivilGear Reviews received this product for testing and providing an honest review.
CivilGear Reviews was not paid for writing this review.


----------



## kreisl (Apr 29, 2020)

what's the total weight of light with headband with battery


----------



## Szemhazai (May 3, 2020)

The total weight for HC35 is about 210 grams (the 21700 cell itself weights around 70g).


----------



## kreisl (May 4, 2020)

Szemhazai said:


> The total weight for HC35 is about 210 grams (the 21700 cell itself weights around 70g).


@Szemhazai thanks for the confirmation! The official spec for HC35, obviously including headband but without battery, is "138.5g" while the official weight for the included NL2140HP battery is "73g". That's a nominal total of *211.5g* wow. Quite massive and heavy imho, almost crazy.

Maybe Nitecore will be the only premium manufacturer to release a 21700-angled headlamp ("L-shaped")? I doht believe that *Z*ebralight, *O*light, *F*enix, *A*rmytek will go there too. If they do, then only because Nitecore went there first and they want to match the competition, the pioneer, without actually believing in the success of the concept themselves. What's next, a 26700-angled headlamp? And then what, a 32700-angled headlamp? Clearly, there has to be a point where either designers or consumers draw a line and simply reject the idea/product. I believe that ZOFA made up their minds long time ago and drew the line at (protected & proprietary rechargeable) 18650. The flagship Olight and Armytek 18650-angled headlamps are already uber massive. Fenix is the most conservative and reasonable (sensible and slowest and smartest), they wait long enough observing which design concepts prevail over time or which designs should have a high probability of market acceptance. I am going to bet that we will never see a 21700-angled headlamp by Fenix. 

Ah and what about the off-center/asymmetric clipping to the headband?? Maybe this is nitpicking but my eyes/brains tell me right away that this can't be good, especially since the light is so massive (weight, dimensions). The total forces exerted _by _the light _on _the headband are the weight of the light (incl. battery) *plus *a torque, because the clipping doesn't take place at the flashlight's center of mass. When i ask/tell you to *spontaneously *grab a broom and hold it with your extended arm in 1 hand (palm facing downwards) in front of your chest *horizontally*, similarly to a dumbbell front raise, you would grab the broomstick instinctively by the middle or near the brush and then hold it up in a balanced way. *Nobody *would grab the broomstick by the extreme end of the stick (opposite of the brush) for this challenge! Why? Because your wrist, hand, and arms automatically look for the most comfortable spot on the broomstick to hold on to, avoiding extra 'unnecessary' forces. And the torque of a broom would be immense! Next task, do grab the broomstick by that extreme end and do a minute of jumping jacks with it. The broom will feel incredibly heavy from the very start ("heavier than expected"), and your underarm muscles and wrist will be broken after that minute. Back on the HC35 topic, I am not saying that the torque on the headband will become a problem or can be felt by your head in practice. But once you start jogging, jumping, your head should feel that something's off, uncomfortable, skewed with the HC35, actually making the entire product feel "heavier than expected". If you got strong neck muscles, you won't feel, you won't mind. But put this product on a 10yr young girl's head for 6hrs and she'll wake up with a sore neck the next morning 
Torque is the most fundamental phenomenon in mechanics and it is the reason why you can hold a peeled *ripe* banana horizontally with 2 fingers by grabbing it in the middle (center of mass) with no ill effect but not by grabbing it at the end (the banana would eventually break off near your finger and you would even squish the end as the banana becomes "heavier" to hold horizontally the nearer you grab it by the end and you believe that you could counteract the "increasing heaviness" by tightening your 2-finger grip. Symmetry and balance is key in design to avoid unnecessary strain. The metal clip won't break due to the torque but ask the girl how she's feeling.

Since it is a brand new product, there will be buyers; they talk themselves into the utility of the new product and accept the drawbacks (weight, size, torque). But mark my words, we are going to see the HC35 soon/very soon on the Discontinued List which is *full *of pioneering designs we found innovative and exciting at the time of release but then apparently not enough people bought. I am in awe looking at the Discontinued List .. and thinking "_fortunately didn't i buy that model when it was all over the forums for its novelty_"


----------



## Szemhazai (May 4, 2020)

@kreisl - those are great angle lights, I love them in the cellars, or under the car... They can be used as headlamps on the hard-hats, and they are quite stable. For standard usage, my answer is simple - it is not a headlamp.


----------

